# Topcon Total Stations & Software



## م / البربري (15 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الي جميع الاخوة الذين يرغبون في الحصول علي معلومات عن اجهزة توبكون الحديثة التي تعمل من بيئة الويندوز او البرامج الخاصة بها بالاضافة الي الشرح الخاص بها فيمكنهم مراسلاتي 
مميزات هذه الاجهزة TOCON TOTAL STATION MODEL GTS753
*· **امكانية رؤية البيانات على الشاشة للنقاط والخطوط مرسومة بشكل يعطى تصور حقيقي للموقع المرصود.*
*· **نظام حديث لتوقيع النقاط عن طريق شاشة رسومية تساعد على سرعة الوصول الى الهدف المطلوب توقيعة.*
*· **الجهاز يعمل تحت نظام **Microsoft Windows CE.NET 4.2*
*· **تقرأ مباشرة واحد ثانية، دقة قياس الزوايا ثلاثة ثوانى*
*· **تقيس 3000 متر باستخدام عاكس واحد، دقة قياس المسافات **±** (2 مم + 2 جزء فى المليون) *
*· **أقل قراءة للمسافات 1.0 مم، وتصل إلى 0.2 مم فى حالة **Fine Mode*
*· **الجهاز له إمكانية قياس المسافات باستخدام العواكس الورقية*
*الجهاز يحتوى على 128MB RAM، مما يجعله يعطى أسرع النتائج*
***** نسالكم خالص الدعاء****


----------



## مهندس دعم فني (16 يناير 2008)

ممكن معلومات اكثر


----------



## ahmadj5 (15 فبراير 2008)

ممكن صورة و المانيول لو تكرمت جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس دعم فني (16 فبراير 2008)

ممكن صورة و المانيول لو تكرمت جزاك الله كل خير (( نكون شاكرين))


----------



## ahmadj5 (16 فبراير 2008)

يا عيني على مهندس الدعم الفني
ممكن صورة و المانيول لو تكرمت جزاك الله كل خير (( نكون شاكرين)) و كمان نكون شاكرين لو تكرمتوا


----------



## م / البربري (17 فبراير 2008)

المواصفات الفنية لمحطة الرصد المتكاملة GTS753​يسعدنا أن نقد لسيادتكم أحدث ما أنتجته شركة " توبكون اليابانية Topcon " من محطات الرصد المتكاملة
موديل GTS-753 بالمواصفات الأتية :
اولا : قياس الزوايا :
الجهاز يقرأ مباشرة ( 1 ثانية ) بدقة قياس الزوايا ( 3 ثانية ) 
ثانياَ: قياس المسافات :
الجهاز يقيس المسافات الى مدي 3000 متر باستخدام عاكس فردى في الظروف الجوية العادية
 4000 متر باستخدام مجموعة عواكس ثلاثية في الظروف الجوية العادية
 5000 متر باستخدام مجموعة عواكس ( تسع عواكس ) في الظروف الجوية العادية
دقة قياس المسافات ( ± 2مم ,2ببم ), وتصل أقل قرأءة الى 0.2 مم فى حالة القياس الدقيق ( Fine mode)
الجهاز له امكانية القياس على العواكس الورقية حتى مدي 300 متر
*ثالثاَ :نظام التـشـغيـل :*

الجهاز يعمل تحت نظام Microsoft Windows CE مزود ببرامج حماية كاملة 
رابعاَ: معـالج البيانات و الذاكرة 
الجهاز يحتوى على 128 MB RAM، مما يجعله يعطى أسرع النتائج
الجهاز يحتوى على معالج للبيانات بسرعة 400 ميجاهيرتز( 400 MHZ ) مما يعطى قدرة تحليلية عالية جدا
الذاكرة 128 ميجابايت للبرامج وتخزين البيانات ( Operating System , Data )
2 ميجابايت لإضافة أى برامج جديدة اواى برامج تتوافق مع نظام التشغيل( 2 MB Flash ROM )
الجهاز مزود بكارت لتسجيل البيانات سعة 2 جيجا بايت تسع لتخزين 8 مليون نقطة مساحية بجميع تفاصيلها
خامساَ: معالج الميول
*** الجهاز به معالج ميول للزواياالرأسية و الافقية compensator يصل مدى تصحيحه الى± 6 دقائق***
سادسـاَ: البرامج
 الجهاز مزود بجميع البرامج المساحية التى تخدم العمل المساحى على الطبيعة
 1- برنامج القياسات العيارية ( Standard Mesurment ) 
قياس زاويا , Hold ) { Angle measurment } ( O set , V% , R/L , H Set قياس مسافات ) { Distance measurment } ( HD , VD , SD , SO
احداثيات{ Coordanite measurment } (MEASURE , R.HT , INSHT ,OCC ) 
2- برامج مساعدة ( Program ) 
- برنامج قياس الارتفاعات العالية دون احتلال قمتها ( REM )
- برنامج قياس الضلع المفقود لقياس المسافة بين اى نقطتين لا يمكن احتلالهما ويمكن وضع العاكس( MLM )
- برنامج لحساب متوسط الزوايا عن طريق تكرار القياس وحساب المتوسط ( REP ) 
- برنامج النقطة الخلفية لحساب الانحرافات( BS ) 
3- برنامج تحويل الاحداثيات 
البرنامج يقوم بتحويل الاحداثبات الجغرافية ( ø , λ ) الى ألاحداثيات الارضية ( x ,y ) و العكس​برنامج ( Top survey ) وهو البرنامج الرئيسى للمحطة​وهذا البرنامج يظهر النقاط و الخطوط والمنحنيات مرسومة على الشاشة بشكل يعطى تصور حقيقي للموقع المرصود.​​​ 









البرنامج يحتوي على العديد من الاوامر لخدمة العمل المساحى :
قائمة Jop تحتوى على  ( Survey / Scale Factor / Press, Temp / Units) Config , , Delete New , Open
Import / Export الجهاز يقوم بأجراج البيانات الى ملف ( File ) او الى( Jop ) 
ويقوم الجهاز باخراج البيانات بعدة اشكال ( FORMAT ) ومنها​DXF ,TXT ,FC-4 , FC-5 , FC-6 , FC-7 ,GTS-7 , GT , SHP CUTSHEET , PTL SHEET , CMM , LANDXML , CR5 ,NEZ , NEZ W/ STRING​​ 
قائمة Edit تحتوى على  , Layers Lists Point ,(Add / Edit / Delete / Find ) , Codes Point 



يمكن عمل مكتبة اكواد خاصة بالمستخدم يتم تحديد شكل و لون النقاط و الخطوط كما يوجد خانة خاصة يمكن ادخال اى وصف او ملحوظة عن النقطة
يمكن تغير الالوان التى تظهر لكل شكل على حدا كما انة يمكنه العمل على طبقات( Layers ) مثل برنامج ( Autocad ) لروية كل ما يتم التعامل معه وبشكل يعطى تصور حقيقى للموقع

الجهاز مزود ببرنامج للطرق ( أحدث أصدار ) Road Desigen  
لأدخال التخطيطات الافقية  Horizntal Alignment ( نقاط , خطوط , منحنيات , ومنحنيات أنتقالية )
يمكن تصميم الطرق من نقاط و خطوط موجودة ( Points , lines , curves , spiral )​​لأدخال التخطيطات الرأسية  Vertical Alignment (منحنيات راسية , ميول , والميول الجانبية )
( Vertical curves , Grade , Slopes ) ​​القطاعات العرضية للطرق X-Sec set 
كما يمكن الاستعانة بنماذج للقطاعت العرضية تم رسمها مسبقاَ X-Sec templates
*v **للتحكم فى الخطوط المرسومة اورسم خطوط جديدة والتحكم فى شكلها والوانهـا* *Line work *
*v **الجهاز له امكانية تصحيح الترافرسات و اخراج تقرير كامل عنه بعد التصحيح* *Traverse Adjustment*

*قائمة **Surve**y* *تحتوى على *  *, Resection* *Observation** , ** BS / FS Survey* *,* *Occ / BS setup*
*Elevation , X-Sec , Tape Dimention , Missing line*​​*أمكانيات برنامج الرفع الموجود على محطة الرصد *
*v **أمكانية أختيار النقطة المحتلة و الخلفية من الخريطة مباشرة بمجرد الضغط عليها على الخريطة*
*v **أدخال النقطة المحتلة و الخلفية وأرتفاع العاكس وارتفاع الجهاز و حساب الانحراف وعمل **( Check BS )** يتم من صفحة واحدة *
*v **الجهاز يقوم بالرصد و تسجيل النقاط فى زمن قياسى و بمجرد الضغط على مفتاح **( ENTER )*
*v **يمكن عمل رفع عن طريق الاسقاطات **( Offset )*
*(** Angle offset , Dist offset , Hidden point , line &corner , 2 line intersection , line & offset , plan offset )*​​*v **برنامج التقاطع العكسى * *Resection**لحساب أحداثيات نقطة محتلة عن طريق نقاط معلومة الاحداثيات ( **من 2 الى 16 نقطة )*
*v **برنامج **Elevation ** لتصحيح منسوب النقطة المحتلة بمعلومية نقطة أو نقاط أخرى معلومة الاحداثيات*
*v **رفع القطاعات العرضية للطرق **X-Sec* 
*قائمة* *Setou**t* *تحتوى على* *( **Points, Point in Direction, Point list, Offset , Road, DTM, Code Strings** ) *
*v **Points* *Setou**t* * توقيع النقاط *
*v **Setout Point in Direction ** توقيع نقطة فى أتجاه نقطة أخرى أو أنحراف معلوم وبمسافة محددة * 
*v **Point list* *Setout** وضع مجموعة من النقط فى قائمة واحدة وتوقيعها *
*v **Lines * *Setout** توقيع الخطوط *
*v **أمكانية التوقيع عن طريق الاسقاطات* *Offset ** ←* *Line & Offsets*
*Intersection & Offsets*
*Three PT Curve & Offsets*
*Curve & Offsets*
*Spiral & Offets*
*v **توقيع الطرق* * ←**, Real-Time ) Road* *, Slope* *Road** )*
*v **توقيع **( Digital terrain model ) * * DTM*
*v **التوقيع باستخدام الاكواد **Code Strings *
*قائمة **Co**go** تحتوى على * *Invarse , Invarse point to line , Inverse point to point list , Point in Direction ,Curve Solution** ( **PI&Tangents , Three pt Curve , Radius& Curve **)** , Area , Known Area , Rotate , Translate, Intersection , Calculator *
*v **Invarse* *حساب المعلومات مثل الزاوية و المسافة و فرق الارتفاع و فرق الاحداثيات وانحراف الخط*
*v **Area * *لحساب المساحات* 
*v **Known Area* *يقوم بايجاد نقطة أو خط لتحديد مساحة معينة*
*v **Rotate* *برنامج لعمل تدوير للنقاط و الاشكال بزوايا معينة حول نقطة ثابتة*
*v **Translate* *عمل نقل للاحداثيات*
*v **Calculator * *البرنامج مزود بألة حاسبة كاملة **SCI*
*v **Intersection* *لحساب نقاط التقاطع * *( point , Azimuth to point , Azimuuth , Distance ) *
*v * *Point in Direction**توقيع نقطة فى أتجاه نقطة أخرى أو أنحراف معلوم وبمسافة محددة *
*سابـعا: التلسكوب*
* يعطى صورة معتدلة , و**قوة تكبير التلسكوب** 30 مره ** وقوة تحليل العدسة 2.8 **"** مما يجعل الرؤية أكثر وضوحاَ*
*ثامنـاَ: البطارية*
* البطارية داخل الجهاز ليثيوم * *( **lithium-ion** )**تعمل فى الظروف الشاقة 10 ساعات قياس مسافات و زوايا *
*تاسعا :شاشة الجهاز* 
*الجهاز مزود بشاشتين متماثلتين، شاشة بكل وجه بالمواصفات الأتية*​*With backlights and touch panel function* *(**320x240**) (QVGA) dots Graphic LCD TET*
*- **الجهاز مزود بـ **Stylus pen** وذلك للتعامل مباشرة من خلال الشاشة (بدون إحتياج للوحة المفاتيح) سواء فى* *إختيار الأوامر أو البرامج أو الكتابة على الشاشة* 
*عاشـرا :لوحة المفاتيح* 
*- *الجهاز مزود بلوحتى مفاتيح متماثلتين تماما، بكل وجه لوحة مفاتيح يمكن من خلالها إدخال الحروف والأرقام مباشرة
ملحوظة يوجد لوحة مفاتيح كاملة ( key board ) تظهر على الشاشة يمكن التعامل معها مباشرة باللمس

***** التسامت ضوئى، ودقة التسامت عالية و قوة تكبير عدسة التسامت 3 مرات 
*****الجهاز يحتوى على Point Guide لتسهيل عماية التوقيع و لتحديد الاتجاه بالنسبة لمن يستعمل العاكس
*****الجهاز له إمكانية توصيل الى الحاسب الالى Data Transfer)) بخمس طرق: 
*- *USB connection ( type A ) Flash Memory
*- *USB connection ( type B ) For connection With PC
*- *Traditional RS-232c.
*- *Compact Flash Memory Card.
*- *Bluetooth Wireless Communication​عاشرا :البرامج
* برنامج Active Sync : لتوصيل الجهاز بالكمبيوترحيث تظهر المحطة بجميع ملفاتهاعلى شاشة الكومبيوتر ويمكن نقل الملفات باستخدام أوامر PASTE, COPY وهذا يعتبر اسهل طريقة لنقل البيانات
* برنامج Topcon Link : وهو برنامج لمعاجة ال raw data والتحويل الى العديد من الفورمات
* برنامج cap 7 ver لتشغيل محطة الرصد عن طريق الكمبيوتر وال data show وذلك من اجل العرض التوضيحي والشرح للطلبة


----------



## كاظم الطائي (6 مارس 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا لك الله يوفقك


----------



## ابو هدايه (7 مارس 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككورين على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## مساح مكة (13 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نون محمود (13 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ريم2008 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

صراحة معلومات قيمة ومفيدة:
لكن لو سمحتوا أريد معلومات عن ادوات الفياس التقليدية مثل الفرجار والمسطرة والخيط وكيفية استخدامها.
واريد معلومات عن الثيودوليت وtotal station و EDM و level وكيفية استخدام كل نوع واهم الشركات المصنعة لكل نوع وأحدث منتجات كل شركة في كل نوع. 
أرجو المساعدة بليز


----------



## taha_ahmed (3 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mohandes_leb (27 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في دليل استخدام توبكون gts 225

و شكرا


----------



## باسم المسعودي (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرآ على هذة المعلومات يااستاذ البربري وجعلت في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك يااستاذ ياريت تزودني بمانويل gts235 اكون لك ممنون....ياورد


----------



## احمدعباس79 (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## silverwolf (5 أبريل 2010)

تسلم إيدك يا بربري


----------



## جعفرالحجاج (13 يناير 2011)

*ارجو المساعدة*

اريد طريقت عمل جهزة المساحة (topcon 320) 
2ـ شرح القوائم الجهاز


----------



## تحسين العراقي 2011 (31 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولو نتعبك بس نريد في كل مشاركة لك ان تشرح لنا كيفية التعامل مع هذه البرامج
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المهندس رحم (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## alaa attia (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احسان الجنابي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن شرح جهاز توبكون 9000

جزيل الشكر


----------



## م . خضر سالم (25 مارس 2013)

مشكور


----------

